# Complete Big Brake replacement on MKV Jetta



## cirus02 (Oct 15, 2007)

Hello, I've been doing a little research in replace my brake and rotors. I currently have the stock equip on a 2005.5 MKV Jetta 2.0T FSI. I was wondering if anyone else has replaced their rotors with the R32 set. I believe the OEM rears are 260x12 and the fronts are 288x25. The R32 uses 345 on the front and 282 on the rear. But I'm concerned with the stock 17" rim that's I use in the winter months. During the summer I change over to 18" rim with performance summer tires. I don't think those will be an issue. Any information or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Please let me know if any further information is required. 

Edit: I was planning on using the front and rear R32 Big Brake kit found on ecstuning.com for the 2006 Jetta MKV
http://www.ecstuning.com/ES518090/
http://www.ecstuning.com/ES1832114/

Note: The last time I asked the dealership technicians about change a stock item out, the claimed it would not work and would damage the car. Since it didn't and the car performs better, I'm not very thrilled to try and ask them about this.

2/3/14 - Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## cirus02 (Oct 15, 2007)

*bump*


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

Read the info on the big brakes. You need 18s to clear.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*maybe*

everything says you need 18 in. wheels to clear, however, I have seen Passat 4motion vr6's stock with 17 in. wheels and they have the same brakes as an r32.


----------



## SVTWEB (Sep 10, 2001)

I have been running the Passat 4-motion brakes (Eos rear Calipers) for the last 5 years on my 2005.5 Jetta TDI. 

I run 18" wheels in the summer and 17" Classix with my winter tires without any problems. 

Do yourself a favor and get the spare from a 2008 R32 as even the 16" spare won't clear the rear brakes.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*just returned from dealer*

vw has a pamphlet with all the wheels they use and what they fit. many 17 inch wheels are listed for the r32 and golf r. so certainly 17 inch is big enough, back spacing and offset could be an issue, but if they are close to stock should not be.


----------



## cirus02 (Oct 15, 2007)

Elwood said:


> Read the info on the big brakes. You need 18s to clear.


I've read the forum. Its lists 2.5 TDI not the 2.0T FSI. This is why I asked.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

May be old news, but yes...most 17" wheels will clear MkV R32, MkVI Golf R, B6 Passat 4motion, and CC 4motion brakes. I ran R32 brakes on my GLI for over a year with no issue. As someone also stated, try to snag an R32 spare tire just in case you need a spare. Other wise, you will be doing a rear to front rotation and spare installation on the side of the road.


----------

